# Rollover, Slices, Image Ready



## Tabrizi (18. August 2004)

HI Leute,
ich hab für mich so die einfachheit der Slices in Photoshop CS und Image Ready entdeckt, habe mich anhand eines Buches einigermaßen schlau gelesen und einiges per learning by doing gelernt in diesem Bereich.

Aber wie binde ich einen "effekt" mit einem Link?

also ich mache in Photoshop eine Grafik und mache da die Slices fertig, dann portiere ich das zu Image Ready und dort rufe ich das rollovermenü auf und nun?
Ich kann zwar erstellen das der für jeden Slices aka Link einen Down und einen Over Befehl aufsetzt, aber wie binde ich nun an diese Befehle eine andere Grafik oder einfach simple Effekte?
Ich meine wenn ich das Bild speichere und aufrufe mit der generierten HTML Site, kann ich die Links nutzen, aber nen Rollovereffekt habe ich nicht.



MfG
Saman T.


----------



## layla (18. August 2004)

Sagen wir du hast einen gelben Button und beim drüberfahren soll er blau werden.
Also brauchst du 2 Ebenen mit  2 Buttons einmal in blau einmal in gelb. Bei normal blendest du die blaue Ebene aus und bei over die gelbe. Und so machst das immer. Also immer eine 2 Ebene mit dem Effekt und die dann ein oder ausblenden.


----------



## Tabrizi (18. August 2004)

hmmm... Ich werd es mal ausprobieren, danke.!


----------

